
Ancient Rome: Inside the Emperors’ Clothes - flannery
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2015/12/17/rome-inside-emperors-clothes
======
Sandman
To anybody interested in everyday lives of people in ancient Rome, I can
recommend this three-part documentary by professor Beard:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_the_Romans_with_Mary_Bear...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_the_Romans_with_Mary_Beard)

------
snksnk
> [http://www.his.com/~z/gibbon.html](http://www.his.com/~z/gibbon.html)

> [http://www.his.com/~z/passage.html](http://www.his.com/~z/passage.html)

As a side note, see these two links for some quotes and passages from Gibbon's
magnum opus. The whole work (including footnotes) is amazing.

------
ableal
(A peculiar title ...)

I'll leave aside the professional historians, but if we're tossing in story
telling like Tom Holland's, I'd put in a good word for John Maddox Ford's
(also named) SPQR series - a dozen or so stories about a fictional character
inserted in the critical final years of Roman republic. Best hard-nosed, not
excessively modern look at those times I've come across.

------
oska
_> Between them they have done more to promote classical studies than all the
professors who try to reach thousands through the electronic programs
currently known as massive open online courses (MOOCs)._

Was this side-swipe necessary?

~~~
emmelaich
I guess it's because Mary Beard is not fond of MOOCs.

    
    
        http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/10675043/Prof-Mary-Beard-online-courses-risk-losing-focus-on-education.html
    

But it does seem a little odd. Perhaps some ill-advised editing?

~~~
sehr
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/106...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/universityeducation/10675043/Prof-
Mary-Beard-online-courses-risk-losing-focus-on-education.html)

